# 2000 Meritage - Heller Estate



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm just getting into wine after doing some wine tours while in Cali. Didn't know squat about wine before, now I'm starting to learn some of the more fun aspects of the hobby.

I tried many MANY different wines while doing wine tastings in Monterey and Carmel but the best by far was a 2000 Maritage from Heller Estates. I probably sampled over 70 different types of wine throughout the weekend but this one stuck out in my mind. The blend of flavors was amazing!

As with most Meritage Red's the blend was 
62% Cabernet
30% Merlot
7% Cabernet Franc
1% Malbec

Heller Estate's Merlot grapes are amazing and add some serious depth to their wines. The flavor on this particular bottle of Meritage was blackberries, choco flavor, and deep rich woodsy flavors. It was beautiful. I don't know much about wine, but I know that this is an outstanding wine made for longer term aging. 

However at $75 a bottle I could only afford to pick up a few but if I had the disposable $$$ I would definitely pick up a case of this stunning wine. The 6 years since the grapes were picked has been kind to the flavor, I believe that it will be really good down the line.


XXX


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

2000 was an interesting year and not so kind to many of the greats (Cali Reds). If the 2000 is good I would also suggest looking for the 2001 ans 2002Two very good years out of California....and Australia for that matter. If you liked the meritage you might also want to look at some of the French Bordeauxs. 2000 was an excellent year but many consider way too young at this point. 2001 is drinking well now and is a much better value. 98 is also very nice now. Good luck brother....another slope!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahhhh, my wine mentor speaks LOL

Thanx for all the advice Paul, I really look forward to sliding down this slope. Yeah looking into trying some French Bordeaux's and maybe some Barolo's. Can't wait. Looked at a few sites and there are some amazing bottles out there from the mid 90's.... pricey but they look oh so good.

I'll look out for the Aussie blends. The deep reds seem to be calling me at the moment hehehe. Echo and I will be drinking a bottle of Du Amici tomorrow with dinner. Its a 50/50 blend of Cabernet Sauvignon and Sangiovese.... it was delish when we sampled a bottle in Cali. I'll let you know how it is Paul. Can't wait to get started on this slope 

XXX


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok, I'm just getting into wine after doing some wine tours while in Cali. Didn't know squat about wine before, now I'm starting to learn some of the more fun aspects of the hobby.
> 
> I tried many MANY different wines while doing wine tastings in Monterey and Carmel but the best by far was a 2000 Maritage from Heller Estates. I probably sampled over 70 different types of wine throughout the weekend but this one stuck out in my mind. The blend of flavors was amazing!
> 
> ...


Your done for, my friend. The wine slope is steep and if you are already into Meritage, you're FINISHED! Meritage is outstanding and you are spoiled for sure.

When you gonna get your a$$ out to San Diego, Waldo????? We STILL have a couple of martinis waiting for us.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

In time my fine folicle challenged friend... in time 

I do however wish someone would tell me where the SoCal HERF is going to be this year so I can start planning........ 

Yeah wine I'm finding is a more expensive hobby than cigars... I'm officially broke LOL And yes the Meritage was a good kick in the pants down the wine slope. Its like smoking a 1980's Montecristo after only sampling PSD4's first lol

I'm doomed, but happy


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> In time my fine folicle challenged friend... in time


:r :r :r 


LasciviousXXX said:


> I do however wish someone would tell me where the SoCal HERF is going to be this year so I can start planning........


I believe it will be in Orange County at the home of one of the PPP (Poker's Patio Posse). He is not a member of CS. His name is Mark and goes by Zippy.

Duh! You met him in Vegas, Dustin. In fact, he was sitting across the table from you Friday night at the 4 Queens.

So, have you planned the day you will cancel your plans? (j/k, bro. don't forget the beans for Gabe!)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> :
> 
> I believe it will be in Orange County at the home of one of the PPP (Poker's Patio Posse). He is not a member of CS. His name is Mark and goes by Zippy.
> 
> ...


What an ASS!!!!! :fu Badunkadunk Boy!! :sl

Well at least I know where it's going to be now. Yeah I remember Mark, the big guy. Cool, he was a nice guy.... sorta quiet the whole time but a helluva guy. Cool, I'm in there like swimwear.

And I'm thinking that I might bring Gabe something different this time. Maybe some frijoles or Asada or something :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> 2000 was an interesting year and not so kind to many of the greats (Cali Reds). If the 2000 is good I would also suggest looking for the 2001 ans 2002Two very good years out of California....and Australia for that matter. If you liked the meritage you might also want to look at some of the French Bordeauxs. 2000 was an excellent year but many consider way too young at this point. 2001 is drinking well now and is a much better value. 98 is also very nice now. Good luck brother....another slope!


Real quick Paul, any recommendations on specific brands of French Bordeauxs? I'm looking at quite a few at the moment. I'm doing my homework and researching the brands but a recommendation from a BOTL always carries weight.

I'm looking at:
Chateau Bellegrave - Pauillac
Chateau Croix De Rombeau - St. Emilion
Chateau Le Meynieu - Haut Medoc
and a few others

Thanx
XXX


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Real quick Paul, any recommendations on specific brands of French Bordeauxs? I'm looking at quite a few at the moment. I'm doing my homework and researching the brands but a recommendation from a BOTL always carries weight.
> 
> I'm looking at:
> Chateau Bellegrave - Pauillac
> ...


I've always been kinda partial to Chateau Gloria....think it is rather good for the price


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Real quick Paul, any recommendations on specific brands of French Bordeauxs? I'm looking at quite a few at the moment. I'm doing my homework and researching the brands but a recommendation from a BOTL always carries weight.
> 
> I'm looking at:
> Chateau Bellegrave - Pauillac
> ...


Dustin,

To make the experience more memorable I would concentrate on regions rather than specific wineries. Parker has written the "bible" on bordeaux....entitled Bordeaux...go figure. Rather thick but take it one region at a time and then sample some of the inexpensive 3rd or 4th growth from each one. Preferbly side by side. Again..Parker does a wonderful job in his explanation of each region and some great values in his bimonthly news letter which I highly recommend subscribing to. For reference there are 5 "Premiere First Growths" which everyone likes to mention when trying to impress: Chateua Margaux, Cht. Mouton, Cht Latour, Cht Lafite, and Cht Haut Brion. I would not recommend trying these until you gain some regular bordeaux tasting experience. Have fun!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> Dustin,
> 
> To make the experience more memorable I would concentrate on regions rather than specific wineries. Parker has written the "bible" on bordeaux....entitled Bordeaux...go figure. Rather thick but take it one region at a time and then sample some of the inexpensive 3rd or 4th growth from each one. Preferbly side by side. Again..Parker does a wonderful job in his explanation of each region and some great values in his bimonthly news letter which I highly recommend subscribing to. For reference there are 5 "Premiere First Growths" which everyone likes to mention when trying to impress: Chateua Margaux, Cht. Mouton, Cht Latour, Cht Lafite, and Cht Haut Brion. I would not recommend trying these until you gain some regular bordeaux tasting experience. Have fun!


and then when yer more informed people will try to impress you with Le Pin and Petrus


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> and then when yer more informed people will try to impress you with Le Pin and Petrus


Ahhh Petrus....what was that line again?? Oh ya...."I'm not drinking F...ing Merlot!"...gotta love it.


----------

